# British Wildlife meetup???



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

how about a meetup at The British Wildlife Centre one sunday?
http://www.britishwildlifecentre.co.uk/information/infoframeset.htm

its a stunning little place and you don't even need a big lens, 200mm is good enough


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

don't suppose there is a chance of holding off till september is there? Only I am back at uni and thus down in that neck of the woods then....no?

Well I will keepy my eye on this - would be great to meet-up and meet some of the faces behind the photos.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

September is fine by me


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

well don't hold things for me - I might still be able to make it earlier:

arrival at Lingfield Station          10:40am
departure from Lingfield Station   5:40pm
and its only a quick taxi to get to the centre from there

only 4 hours on the trains


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

where abouts are you as there might be a chance of a lift


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

Suffolk = about half way between Norfolk and Ipsiwch - so its the local train to Ipswich and then on to london proper from there


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2008)

*bump*
and back into new posts for people to notice - come on there have to be more than 2 of us


----------



## ferny (Jul 9, 2008)

Tempting. If I go I'll no doubt drive. During September I'll be living in Leighton Buzzard so might be slightly iffy getting there. I need a date.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 9, 2008)

ferny said:


> I need a date.


Calendar, or female?


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm down that way next Sunday, funnily enough. I don't think I'll be too up for it, though; my longest focal length is 55mm, and I know exactly how much that sucks for wildlife shots!


----------



## ferny (Jul 9, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Calendar, or female?



I won't answer that. You'll only end up with another PM about my love life.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 9, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Calendar, or female?



maybe the question should really be "sheep or goat?"

:mrgreen: sorry


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 9, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> I'm down that way next Sunday, funnily enough. I don't think I'll be too up for it, though; my longest focal length is 55mm, and I know exactly how much that sucks for wildlife shots!



maybe borrowing a long lens could be an option. Depending on who shows up, someone might have a spare !


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> maybe borrowing a long lens could be an option. Depending on who shows up, someone might have a spare !



That could certainly be an option, or renting one. I'm eager to get a telephoto when I have the money, so it'd be nice to try one out.

Don't cross me off the list just yet then! Although it's one bloody long drive from up here.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 9, 2008)

ferny said:


> I won't answer that. You'll only end up with another PM about my love life.






Alex_B said:


> maybe the question should really be "sheep or goat?"




(Sorry ferny, but you've gotta admit that's a funny line!)


nynfortoo said:


> That could certainly be an option, or renting one. I'm eager to get a telephoto when I have the money, so it'd be nice to try one out.
> 
> Don't cross me off the list just yet then! Although it's one bloody long drive from up here.


Hope you end up making it nynfortoo! Judging by my previous attendances at the UK meetups, you'll have fun, hopefully try out someone else's lenses, and learn lots.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Hope you end up making it nynfortoo! Judging by my previous attendances at the UK meetups, you'll have fun, hopefully try out someone else's lenses, and learn lots.



Well I'll be seriously considering it. It does sound fun, and no doubt I'll learn more than my brain can cope with.


----------



## ferny (Jul 9, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> (Sorry ferny, but you've gotta admit that's a funny line!)



Agreed. and the truth isn't normally funny!


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2008)

a bit too far for me but looks good


----------

